# Relaiskarte K8056 über serielle schnittstelle ansteuern -&gt



## Guest (13. Sep 2008)

Hey leute, ich habe die Relaiskarte K8056 bei Conrad gekauft. und ich wollte mal fragen, wie ich diese Karte per homepage ansteuern kann? und da dachte ich mir, dass ich mit java die besten chancen habe oder? oder gibts da vielleicht auch noch andere alternativen? es reicht mir, wenn ich die relais einzelnt ansprechen kann. also eine nach der anderen. an und ausschalten und das einzelnt. Wenn man das ganze mit einem benutzerlogin gestalten kann wäre super. aber wenn werde ich das über php machen. denke zumindest das ist am einfachsten, da ich php kann und leider fehlt mir für java die kenntnisse. kann mir da jemand vielleicht was zeigen? bzw erklären wie man die ansprechung der karte machen kann? diese karte wird über serielle schnittstelle gesteuert und möglichst sollte das auf linux laufen, da diese schnittstelle an meinen linuxserver angeschlossen werden soll.

ich hoffe es gibt ne einfach lösung oder ihr könnt mir helfen. wäre super nett, wenn jemand mir da helfen bzw was machen kann. muss nich besonders aussehen. es reichen ganz einfache button mit ein und aus und fertig. vielleicht noch eine anzeige ob an oder aus ist und zu guter letzt, vielleicht ein alles an und ein alles aus button wäre auch toll.

hier noch ein link zu der karte, falls ihr hinweise braucht, oder in die bedienungsanleitung um zu wissen was der hersteller will wegen ansteuerung.


vielen dank schon mal im vorraus.

Michael

PS:
der link: http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=190989

PSS:
Mit was kann ich notfalls java programmieren? bzw die fertigen schnippsel bearbeiten, durchgucken oder probieren zu verstehen


----------



## HoaX (13. Sep 2008)

Um Fehler beim zeitgleichen Zugriff auf den com-Port zu vermeiden würde ich eine Server-Anwendung schreiben die sich um die Steuerung kümmert.

von der hp(php/java/...) kannst du dann mit dem server kommunizieren und die relais steuern.

zum vorgehen:
1) testprogramm zum testen ob/wie das ansteuern funktioniert
2) daraus ne Controllerklasse erstellen zum allgemeinen zugriff. z.B. isOnRelais1(), ...
3) serveranwendung unter verwendung von 2) erstellen
4) von der hp auf 3) zugreifen

so ganz grob

achja, auf den seriellenport unter java greift man mittels RXTX zu


----------



## freewareecke (13. Sep 2008)

kannst mir nicht vielleicht ein art übersichtscript erstellen? weil von java hab ich nicht wirklich den plan. und naja irgendwie fehlt mir da die zeit viel neues zu erlenen. wäre super nett.


Michael


----------



## HoaX (13. Sep 2008)

was meinst du mit übersichtsscript?


----------



## freewareecke (14. Sep 2008)

ich meine so ein art script, wo die steuerung von einem relais schon fertig ist wo ich dann sehe, wie das funktioniert.


Michael


----------



## lhein (15. Sep 2008)

Er meint nicht Übersichtsskript, sondern er fragt, ob Du mal eben seine Arbeit machen kannst.


----------



## HoaX (15. Sep 2008)

freewareecke: nein, das darfst du ruhig alles selber programmieren.

das hat eigenlich jedes hobby/arbeit an sich dass man zeit braucht um es zu lernen. wenn man die nicht bereit ist zu investieren dann wirds halt nix. ich kann ja auch schlecht meinen kumpel als vertretung zum segelunterricht schicken und dann erwarten dass ich dananch der vollprofi bin.

fang doch mal mit punkt 1 an und mach ein triviales programm zum schalten eines relais, da wirst du scheinbar auch noch genug fragen zu haben. und dann schau ma mal weiter. was du machen/senden musst zum schalten sollte irgendwo in der doku deiner karte stehn ...


----------

